# Price Check in Aisle 7



## Jamesis (Dec 21, 2018)

How much should I ask for this?



 

I _think_ it's Maple(?)



 

It measures 3-1/2" x 8-1/4"



 

Was difficult to turn, I guess cause the grain is all over the place.



 

Yup, It's another vase.
How Much?

James

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2018)

No idea on price, but it's purdy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2018)

A dollar Two Ninety Eight and Two Cents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 21, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> A dollar Two Ninety Eight and Two Cents.



I thought you Texans did everything BIG?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2018)

Uhh well, that is what you upper state people get for thinking.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Casey Botts (Dec 21, 2018)

Too much..... that way you can come down some!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

$1,345,589.85 OBO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 22, 2018)

James, I'm not trying to offend, but if you can remount it, remove that bark from the top and make the bottom bulge a little smaller to compensate for the diameter loss at the top. The second picture shows a pretty nice looking weed pot, but, but, the other 3 pictures don't do it any justice even with the Rose in it. The wood looks like a great looking piece of Hickory/Pecan?. Could be wrong, but have never seen maple with growth rings like that.
Don't know how to price my own stuff, so can't offer a price for yours...... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2018)

My wife drags me in some places...where that piece could have a $200 price tag on it. I will say we've never bought anything in those places :)

But others do!

I like that piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> James, I'm not trying to offend, but if you can remount it, remove that bark from the top and make the bottom bulge a little smaller to compensate for the diameter loss at the top. The second picture shows a pretty nice looking weed pot, but, but, the other 3 pictures don't do it any justice even with the Rose in it. The wood looks like a great looking piece of Hickory/Pecan?. Could be wrong, but have never seen maple with growth rings like that.
> Don't know how to price my own stuff, so can't offer a price for yours...... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Don't mean to sound contrary, bit I sell a lot of such stuff, and the bark left on it is a bonus IMO, gotta remember, it's not what you like, it's what the consumer likes. Training video:




 The asking price depends on where and how you plan on selling it, you probably won't be able to get very much at a craft show, but probably more if you had it in a gallery ar or online....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2018)

Around here, I’d guess $25-75 depending on the location... probably toward the lower end. In other parts of the country, it might be half that or twice that. Pricing and sales seem to be a very regional thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> $1,345,589.85 OBO.



Now That's Thinking *BIG!*


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> remove that bark from the top




Heaven Forbid! That's what makes it so attractive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 22, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> that piece could have a $200 price tag on it.



I see stuff on Etsy for $200-300, and there are a few Artisan craft/gift shops around here that would probably sell it for that much.

I was thinking around $120.00.

Take this piece for example, it was the first vase I made.



 

When my landlord saw it he asked me how much I was going to sell it for. I asked him how much he would pay for it. He said "_you know me, I'm a cheap bastard, I would only give $40.00 for it_". I laughed and told him that would barely cover what it cost me to make. Then I told him I was thinking of selling it for $80.00. After he looked at it and admired it some more he said "_Tell you what, I like it so much I'll give you $120.00 for it_". That was my first sale! 

Goes to show you that people are more willing to part with Large sums of money than small sums. Just look at the way people shop at the grocery store. They will chose one can of beans over another because it's 10 cents cheaper. Then they get to the checkout and throw an $8.00 magazine in their cart!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The wood looks like a great looking piece of Hickory/Pecan?.



That's probably more accurate. I set it next to a piece of Ambrosia Maple, an it's definitely not Maple.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> Now That's Thinking *BIG!*



Leaves lots of room for negotiation, they'll really think they got a bargain! 

As for the chunk of bark... I'm torn on this particular piece. If I roll the pictures just below the bark, I see the symmetry and balance Jerry sees without the bark, and I understand where he's coming from. It looks much more refined. I think if you turned the bark straight forward, it wouldn't detract as much, around on the side it makes the piece look unbalanced. 

BUT... some little old lady somewhere might look at that piece of bark and think it adds character, or it reminds her of her husband, or whatever, and pay $40 more for it. Given the current slab table, live edge fad, you may well be onto something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Leaves lots of room for negotiation, they'll really think they got a bargain!
> 
> *As for the chunk of bark... I'm torn on this particular piece. If I roll the pictures just below the bark, I see the symmetry and balance Jerry sees without the bark, and I understand where he's coming from. It looks much more refined. I think if you turned the bark straight forward, it wouldn't detract as much, around on the side it makes the piece look unbalanced.*
> 
> BUT... some little old lady somewhere might look at that piece of bark and think it adds character, or it reminds her of her husband, or whatever, and pay $40 more for it. Given the current slab table, live edge fad, you may well be onto something.



You nailed it Rocky. Looking at it in the second picture, it looks fine. But, the other 3 has a look like something fell off near the rim. 

I don't have a problem with bark. My suggestion of removing it was to balance the piece, but have problems articulating what I see and how to make the necessary improvements if are required.. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 4, 2019)

one of the reasons I love this site is y'alls ability to critique and offer suggestions.....with absolutely no intent of criticism. Just reading through all the posts and scrolling back and forth, I see the points being made. Then you add a perspective such as the "....live edge craze...." and you get a different perspective. I guess what I am trying to say is I certainly appreciate learning from all of you; from the turned piece to critique my own design, to all the comments on how I might refine my design or my next design. Jamesis, hope you didn't mind me chiming in on your thread in this manner. I just got schooled and wanted to share that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Jamesis (Jan 4, 2019)

Wait til Ya see what I got in the works

Live edge Silver Maple Burl vase with Walnut base





James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice vase!
Grest discussion too.
Appeals to all— the “leave it” and the “clean ir” fans. Another one for “Beauty in the eye of the beholder”
Did I say I could ride fences??


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 5, 2019)

Giddy Up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice vase!
> Grest discussion too.
> Appeals to all— the “leave it” and the “clean ir” fans. Another one for “Beauty in the eye of the beholder”
> Did I say I could ride fences??



Use a saddle or you'll get darn sore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 6, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Use a saddle or you'll get darn sore.


 
And _SPLINTERS!_
_


 _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 9, 2019)

Jamesis said:


> Wait til Ya see what I got in the works
> 
> Live edge Silver Maple Burl vase with Walnut base
> 
> ...



Here's how it turned out

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello Jamesis,

For one, I think it is a beautiful piece, perfect, unique and very well done.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Very nicely turned and gives one the option of glass vase exposed, which looks cool, or you could turn it around and hide it.


----------

